# what command that will be seen all the softwares and its versions...



## gadz30795 (Apr 28, 2010)

what command that will be seen all the softwares and its versions, 
I was looking for a software but I'm not sure of the version... 
can anyone help me...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2010)

`# pkg_version -v`


----------



## vermaden (Apr 28, 2010)

`# pkg_info`


----------



## phoenix (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you want the versions of all the software you have installed on the system?
`# pkg_info`
or
`#  ls -1 /var/db/pkg/`

Or, do you want the versions of all the software that is available in the ports tree, that can be installed?
`$ awk -F"|" '{ print $1 }' /usr/ports/INDEX-8 | sort | uniq`


----------



## gadz30795 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks


----------

